# In case you haven't.....



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DO IT NOW !

http://www.nagr.org/UN_RP_Survey1.aspx?pid=apr12


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

DONE!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Done ! Thanks Don, I got that e-mail too but every time I tried to share it the link would go to my e-mail. I need to get better educated with this stuff.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Done it !!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Done!!


----------



## jer218 (Apr 8, 2012)

and done


----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

Got er done


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

youngdon said:


> DO IT NOW !


Yes Dear.... Oh sorry, you sounded like my wife!


----------

